# Bluetooth keyboard shortcuts in cm9



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

*handy shortcuts on the HP Touchpad bluetooth keyboard that work in cm9*

hello touchpad owners(and touchpad keyboard owners), here's a few quick shortcuts ive found on the official hp touchpad bt keyboard as well as some other tips for using the keyboard with cm9. so without further ado, here's the list

card+b=launch browser
card+e=launch email
card+p=launch music
card+a=launch calculator
card+l=launch calendar
card+c=launch contacts
card+m=launch maps
card+space=page down(does not work in all apps)

simply typing anything from the homescreen launches search. this also works in the market app as well as most other apps with a search feature

the top left button on the keyboard acts as a back button at all times

for those that dont know(or havent gotten this amazing keyboard yet) the card button is the second key from the left on the bottom row

and most of the top row of keys work fine(power off screen, volume, music controls)

thats all i've found for now. If anyone finds more let me know and i'll add them to the list


----------

